# Jupiter 2" 4'Hero version"in 1/35 scale



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Since the Moebius 1/35 Jupiter 2 is actually a model of a...Model(the hull contour of the 4' Miniature), I decided to make one for myself that reflected the hero miniature. The hero never had a had a hatch scribed in the side(that was added later during a "restoration"),so I filled in the area and sanded it smooth. I also made the interior clearly seen in the Episode the Derelict and lit it per the footage. I also scratch built the interior window ledge and flight computers and moved them closer to the viewport. I plan on adding a motor driven sensor that spins in the upper bubble and several crude figures, per the hero again...for now I came up with this.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

VERY nice work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got lost in the Agents of SHIELD videos that came up after your (very nice) J2 vid. An hour later (and after watching Chloe Wang/Bennet's music video, I'm back! :lol:


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome job!

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It probably gets boring to read "what a great build" over and over, but I say it again because it's true. 

I think your 'prop' build solves the one problem that ended up in both the Moebius and earlier Polar Lights Jupiter II kits- the inaccurate cockpit area. 

There's just no getting around it. Both kits end up with a huge shelf, 'dashboard' if you like, between the big main window and the actual consoles. I think the 'walls' also end up too long, because trying to synch up the stage interior to the model exterior runs into that conundrum. Your build (reflecting the 4 foot hero) has the consoles the matching, proper distance from the windows sans any huge dashboard. 

(I have long wondered if the proper matching rendering of the JII interior should be an uneven quasi-oval instead of a perfect circle, or even somewhat off-center. Nobody would ever build it like that however  )


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

All you need to do is add the spinning "V" in the bubble. Fly it through a couple of gasoline vapor explosions to get that weathered look......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> All you need to do is add the spinning "V" in the bubble. Fly it through a couple of gasoline vapor explosions to get that weathered look......


Well the "V" IS IN THE BUBBLE ...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I didn't notice the first time. But I did notice it the other 11 times I watched your clip....
Very nice.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Y3a said:


> All you need to do is add the spinning "V" in the bubble. Fly it through a couple of gasoline vapor explosions to get that weathered look......


Now if he could also get the fusion core to flop loosely while flying through the flames........


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Moebius Jupiter 2 is essentially a model of a model, that being the 4' hero Miniature. They compromised the interior to fit in the 4 footers hull. Although the interior is beautiful(I have another with the full interior), I always wanted what I saw on the TV screen. 

I filled in and sanded smooth the side hatch on the upper hull(There was never a hatch on the Jupiter 2 during production of the series, a scribed hatch was added later during a "restoration".

I scratch built the Hero interior which consisted of a new console and ledge for the three computers to rest on(Every Jupiter 2 model I have seen has the computers way back..too far to fit the interior in.

I mixed and matched several figures to get the look of the very crude figures used in the actual prop.

I fabricated the upper bubble spinner, and with the use of a dc motor, allowed it to spin as it did on the hero. There are NO lights in the upper bubble. The reflective scanner would catch the interior and exterior lighting to give the effect.

The model was painted Flat Aluminum.

My Model...




And the original Hero...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a better comparison shot...My 1/35 Jupiter 2 on the left and the original 4' hero on the right...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

It is very close! Interesting that the 4 footer has a slightly wider main window, with less space under the sill to the edge of the saucer. Is this due to it being a Gemini 12 version?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

charonjr said:


> It is very close! Interesting that the 4 footer has a slightly wider main window, with less space under the sill to the edge of the saucer. Is this due to it being a Gemini 12 version?


No. It's simply the camera angle.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another clip of my Jupiter 2 in action...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Any thoughts on adding working landing gear? you have ALL THAT FREE SPACE in the hull. I have partly built my J2 with the after market gear and mechanical BS of my own design. The "Hero Gear" and foot pads do make it look right.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Any thoughts on adding working landing gear? you have ALL THAT FREE SPACE in the hull. I have partly built my J2 with the after market gear and mechanical BS of my own design. The "Hero Gear" and foot pads do make it look right.


Yes, as a matter of fact I will be. However currently busy with other build ups right now. This was a "gift" project for myself and the icing on the cake will be the Landing gear.


----------

